# Is 250 Watts enough?



## Auron (4 mo ago)

I weigh 160lbs and my 500 Watt Yamaha Cross connect for the road is awesome, I'm completely addicted.

Now I need one for dirt. Will the Specialized Tero with 250 Watts be enough to carry me up a steep incline? I'm old I don't need to go fast but after 25 years I'm sick of pedaling. I want the bike to do most of the work like my Yamaha.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Depends on how much climbing you plan to do. My bro-in-law rides with a friend who has a Levo with a 500w battery. He was able to climb upwards near 5k feet and around 20 miles of distance. My bro said his friend got back to the car in limp mode.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Jeez with a forum handle like that one would think you wouldn't post about "500w batteries" as there is no such thing. It is 500wh(hour).

As far as the 250w listed that is more about the EU regulations more than likely peak wattage of the Tero is 500w? It should perform on par with your Yamaha. If possible best to try one on for size first though!


----------



## KenPsz (Jan 21, 2007)

In the woods I've found that 250watts was more than enough, you can only use so much power going between trees, now on the street that is where more power seems to become addictive.


----------

